# Norwegian EMS



## kai.kasin (Dec 1, 2009)

A little presentation of Norwegian EMS

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9DXQkwWQQ88

and the norwegian online forum is www.ambulanse-norge.com\forum


----------

